# Delirium



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

At the end of last year I had planned a snowshoe hare hunt to the UP for the first week of this past January. Unfortunately, one of my dogs ended up with an intestinal blockage right after Christmas and needed emergency surgery so I wasn’t able to go. I’ve told the dogs that they can’t get sick and I’m hoping to try this trip again for the first week of January. I’ve been spending a lot of time on MI-HUNT and onXHunt and have a handful of areas that look like they’ll hold snowshoes. While scanning the map, I noticed Delirium Wilderness and was immediately intrigued by the name. Has anyone spent any time in there? Would it be relatively safe to hunt alone? Is it more swamp than anything?

Stacey


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s not far from camp. It’s pretty easy to access due to the snowmobile trails and roads around the perimeter. There is enough water to block off access but snowmobile bridges fix that. 

It’s an area I bird hunt and bear hunt on occasion. It’s worth a look. Coyote numbers seem lower but avian predators are at an all time high.


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s not far from camp. It’s pretty easy to access due to the snowmobile trails and roads around the perimeter. There is enough water to block off access but snowmobile bridges fix that.
> 
> It’s an area I bird hunt and bear hunt on occasion. It’s worth a look. Coyote numbers seem lower but avian predators are at an all time high.


Thanks for the info! I may stop there and check it out on the way though. I’m tentatively planning on spending time in the Newberry/Paradise area but still doing research (not a whole lot of info out there on hares).

Stacey


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Keep in mind this is wolf country.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, wolf country. I have friends that lost dogs to them.


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Keep in mind this is wolf country.


Yeah, I’m not too worried about myself but I definitely wouldn’t bring dogs along for this. I don’t have hunting dogs and both of mine are senior citizens so they’ll be lounging around downstate while I’m on vacation.

Stacey


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give the Moran area a look.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

A few years back a friend of mine lost his whole pack to wolves in the Moran area. 9 nice hounds gone in less than a minute. The time line on his GPS tracking system told the story.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I remember the Delirium wilderness, when I was trapping mink up in the UP many years ago. Jim


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Give the Moran area a look.


Thanks! I’ll definitely check it out on my way through!


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

reddog1 said:


> A few years back a friend of mine lost his whole pack to wolves in the Moran area. 9 nice hounds gone in less than a minute. The time line on his GPS tracking system told the story.


That would be so heartbreaking! I’ve heard there have been a number of wolf/dog issues in the Trout Lake Area. I wouldn’t mind seeing one. I’ve seen them out west and one roadkilled near Seney but never a live one. I can’t imagine being a houndsman or bird hunter up there anymore.


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

James Dymond said:


> I remember the Delirium wilderness, when I was trapping mink up in the UP many years ago. Jim


I just happened to see it on a map while “scouting” the name intrigued me. I’ll have to at least stop and take a look.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

heronwheels said:


> That would be so heartbreaking! I’ve heard there have been a number of wolf/dog issues in the Trout Lake Area. I wouldn’t mind seeing one. I’ve seen them out west and one roadkilled near Seney but never a live one. I can’t imagine being a houndsman or bird hunter up there anymore.


I've seen a couple on Drummond Island while runnng hare. We collected the hounds and moved to a different area. I have also seen a Lynx while out with the hounds on the Island. The Lynx has been caught on a trail cam not far from where I was running. That picture was behind the bar at Chuck's Place. I'm not sure if it's still there as I haven't been there in a while.


----------

